# A nice rack



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Was met at the door by a DHL man. It looked like he didn't want to be working today. But i'm glad he was. Picked this rack of 12 up on the Devil Site for 97 bucks. I'd been losing bids on this rack previously. I stole this one.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW--

I paid $144 for those bad boys-Nice score--Thats a powerful smoke


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice....enjoy..


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man those do look tasty!!! I have been eyeballing those at my local, eventually I will pick one up and find out how they are for myself!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding pickup!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Great Acquisition! They age very, very well.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice score!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet 12 pack!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pickup!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice job Howland! I picked up two of them in December for $102 ea. Let 'em sit just a bit and they become tremendous!! If they are anything like last years' batch, they'll knock your socks off in a year!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Those look too damn tasty :dribble:

I've also been checking them out at the B&M.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice pic up. I picked 1 up for 14 bucks today.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Like many others, I too have eyed these many times. It has to be one of the most beautiful presentations of any cigar box I have seen. LFD is not really my cup of tea... however, one day I'd like to own a box just to look at them in my humidor.
Outstanding pick up Gerry.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent pick-up! I was looking at a few of those a couple of weeks ago at the B&M but they wanted $15 each for them and it seemed a bit high. You got a great deal!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

So that was YOU!!! I wanted those! Problem is, is that they always have those to end on a Sat night when I'm at work and I cant bid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay, how many others of you clicked on this thread expecting to see something else ...:elvis:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice work...those are spectacular sticks.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice pickup! I've been meaning to get some of those.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice! I have a box down for the count, great cigars!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I bid on these a few times and kept loosing. I was up to 110 too! Nice score.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice looking press.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> Okay, how many others of you clicked on this thread expecting to see something else ...:elvis:


i wanted to see the twins:roflmao::dribble:
nice pick up.:dribble:


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Beautiful set there Gerry! Enjoy!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

My B&M got some of these in last Thursday. They made me wipe the drool off the box before I was allowed to use the lounge. Nice score!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet smokes man. I'm bout to score some myself.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Those look tasty!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

UUHM Beer, well someone did say 12 pack...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

very Nice


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, the Devil Site settles another score!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome haul. This is a great cigar. My B&M has some of these from 2005.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> i wanted to see the twins:roflmao::dribble:
> nice pick up.:dribble:


I am ashamed to admit it, but me too.:brick:


----------



## AtTheOfficeCigarLounge (Feb 7, 2008)

These cigars have been known to plume if you let it age some more.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome Gerry!! They look mighty tasty brother :biggrin:


----------

